# Post your game collection



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

Just so you know I'm not doing this just so I can say "look at how many games I have" I'm interested to see what games people have and if they have a wide range of gaming preferences.

PlayStation

Activision Classics
Alundra
Alundra 2
Arc the Lad Collection
Battle Arena Toshinden
Battle Arena Toshinden 2
Beyond the Beyond
Blaster Master: Blasting Again
Brave Fencer Musashi
Breath of Fire III
Breath of Fire IV
Brigandine
Bushido Blade
Bushido Blade 2
Cardinal Syn
Castlevania Chronicles
Chrono Cross
Crash Bandicoot
Crash Bandicoot 2: Cortex Strikes Back
Crash Bandicoot 3: Warped
Crash Team Racing
Darkstone
Dead or Alive
Descent
Dragon Ball GT Final Bout
Dragon Warrior VII
Driver
Driver 2
Dynasty Warriors
Ehrgeiz
Einhander
Elemental Gearbolt
Eternal Eyes
Felony 11-79
Final Fantasy Anthology
Final Fantasy Chronicles
Final Fantasy IX
Final Fantasy Origins
Final Fantasy Tactics
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Front Mission 3
Grandia
Guilty Gear
Hoshigami: Ruining Blue Earth
Inuyasha: A Feudal Fairy Tale
Jade Cocoon: Story of Tamamayu
Jeopardy!
Jeopardy! 2nd Edition
Jersey Devil
Jet Moto
Jet Moto 2
Jet Moto 3
Kartia
Koudelka
The Legend of Dragoon
Legend of Legaia
Legend of Mana
Lunar 2: Eternal Blue Complete
Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete
MediEvil
MediEvil 2
Mega Man Legends
Mega Man Legends 2
Metal Gear Solid
MLB 2000
Mortal Kombat 4
Mortal Kombat Trilogy
Oddworld: Abe's Exoddus
Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee
Omega Boost
Pandemonium
Pandemoniem 2
Peak Performance
Persona
Persona 2: Eternal Punishment
Rayman
Rayman 2
Raystorm
Rhapsody: A Muscial Adventure
SaGa Frontier
SaGa Frontier II
Silent Bomber
Silhouette Mirage
Sol Divide
Soul Blade
Soul of the Samurai
Spider-Man
Spyro the Dragon
Star Gladiator
Star Ocean: The Second Story
Street Fighter Alpha 3
Suikoden
Suikoden II
Tail Concerto
Tales of Destiny
Tales of Destiny II
Tekken
Tekken 2
Tekken 3
Tenchu 2: Birth of the Stealth Assassins
Tenchu: Stealth Assassins
Thousand Arms
Threads of Fate
Tobal No. 1
Trap Gunner
Twisted Metal
Twisted Metal 2
Twisted Metal 3
Twisted Metal 4
The Unholy War
Vagrant Story
Valkyrie Profile
Vandal Hearts
Vanguard Bandits
WWF: Smackdown! 2: Know Your Role
Warhammer: Shadow of the Horned Rat
Warhawk
Wild ARMs
Wild ARMs 2
Wipeout
Wipeout 3
Wipeout XL
Xenogears

PlayStation 2

.hack//G.U. Vol. 1:Rebirth
.hack//G.U. Vol. 2:Reminisce
.hack//G.U. Vol. 3:Redemption
.hack//Infection Part 1
.hack//Mutation Part 2
.hack//Outbreak Part 3
.hack//Outbreak Part 4
Alias
Alter Echo
Arc the Lad: End of Darkness
Arc the Lad: Twilight of the Spirits
Arcana Heart
Ar tonelico: Melody of Elemia
Ar toenelico II
Art of Fighting Anthology
Atelier Iris 2: The Azoth of Destiny
Atelier Iris 3: Grand Phantasm
Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana
Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance
Beyond Good & Evil
BloodRayne
BloodRayne 2
Bloody Roar 4
Buffy The Vampire Slayer: Chaos Bleeds
Bujingai: The Forsaken City
Burnout Dominator
Buzz: The Mega Quiz
Buzz: Hollywood Quiz
Capcom Classics Collection
Capcom Fighting Evolution
Capcom vs. SNK 2: Mark of the Millennium 2001
Castlevania: Curse of Darkness
Castlevania: Lament of Innocence
Champions of Norrath: Realms of Everquest
Champions: Return to Amrs
Chaos Legion
Chaos Wars
ChoroQ
Contra: Shattered Soldier
Crash Tag Team Racing
Crimson Sea 2
Crimson Tears
Cy Girls
DOA2: Hardcore
Dark Cloud
Dark Cloud 2
Defender
Devil Kings
Devil May Cry
Devil May Cry 3: Dante's Awakening Special Editon
Disgaea: Hour of Darkness
Disgaea 2 Cursed Memories
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai 2
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai 3
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3
Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King
Drakan: The Ancients' Gates
Drakengard
Drakengard 2
Dual Hearts
Dynasty Warriors 3
Dynasty Warriors 3: Xtreme Legends
Dynasty Warriors 4
Dynasty Warriors 5
Dynarty Warriors 6
Ephermeral Fantasia
Eternal Poison
Evil Dead: Regeneration
Fantavision
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy X-2
Final Fantasy XII
Forever Kingdom
Forgotten Realms: Demon Stone
Frequency
Front Mission 4
Fullmetal Alchemist 2: Curse of the Crimson Elixir
Fullmetal Alchemist and the Broken Angel
Galerians: ASH
Genji: Dawn of the Samurai
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex
God Hand
God of War
God of War II
Grand Theft Auto III
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Grandia II
Grandia III
Grandia Xtreme
Grim Grimoire
Growlanser: Generations Deluxe Pack
Growlanser: Heritage of War
Guilty Gear X2 
Ico
Inuyasha: Feudal Combat
Inuyasha: The Secret of the Cursed Mask
Jade Cocoon 2
Jak 3
Jak II
Jak X: Combat Racing
Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy
James Cameron's Dark Angel
Killzone
The King of Fighters 2006
King of Fighters: Maximum Impact
King of Fighters XI
King of Fighters Orochi Saga
Kingdom Hearts
Kingdom Hearts II
Klonoa 2: Lunatea's Veil
Kya: Dark Lineage
L.A. Rush
La Pucelle: Tactics
Lara Croft: Tomb Raider Legend
Legaia 2: Deul Saga
Lego Batman
Lego Star Wars
Lego Star Wars: The Original Trilogy
Lupin the 3rd: Treasure of the Sorcerer King
MVP Baseball 2003
Madden NFL 2003
Magna Carta: Tears of Blood
Makai Kingdom: Chronicles of the Sacred Tome
Mana Khemia: Alchemists of Al-Revis
The Mark of Kri
Maximo: Army of Zin
Mega Man Anniversary Collection
Mega Man X8
Mega Man X: Command Mission
Mercenaries
Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty
Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance
Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistance
Metal Saga
Metal Slug Anthology
Midway Arcade Treasures 2
Midway Arcade Treasures 3
Mortal Kombat: Deception
Mortal Kombat: Shaolin Monks
Musashi Samurai Legend
Naruto Ultimate Ninja
Naruto: Uzumaki Chronicles
Naruto: Uzumaki Chronicles 2
NHL 2003
Odin Sphere
Okami
Oni
Onimusha 2
Onimusha 3
Onimusha: Dawn of Dreams
Orphen: Scion of Sorcery
Outlaw Tennis
Phantasy Star Universe
Phantom Brave
Portal Runner
Primal
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
R-Type Final
RPG Maker 3
Radiata Stories
Ratchet & Clank
Ratchet & Clank: Going Commando
Ratchet & Clank: Up Your Arsenal
Red Ninja: End of Honor
The Red Star
Rise of the Kasai
Rogue Galaxy
Rumble Roses
Rygar: The Legendary Adventure
Samurai Western
Samurai Shodown Anthology
Savage Skies
Sega Genesis Collection
Shadow Hearts
Shadow Hearts: Covenant
Shadow Hearts: From the New World
Shadow of the Colossus
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner
Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga
Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2
Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3: FES
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4
Shining Force Neo
Shining Force EXA
Silpheed: The Lost Planet
The Simpsons: Hit & Run
SkyGunner
Sly 2: Band of Thieves
Sly 3: Honor Among Thieves
Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus
Sonic Heroes
Sonic Mega Collection Plus
Soul Calibur II
Soul Calibur III
Soul Nomad: and the World Eaters
Spartan: Total Warrior
Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
Steambot Chronicles
Stella Deus: The Gate of Eternity
Stretch Panic
Street Fighter Alpha Anthology
Street Fighter Anniversary Collection
Street Fighter EX 3
Suikoden III
Suikoden IV
Suikoden Tactics
Suikoden V
Summer Heat Beach Volleyball
Summoner 
Summoner 2
Tales of the Abyss
Tales of Legendia
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2: Battle Nexus
Tekken 4
Tekken 5
Tekken Tag Tournament
Tenchu: Fatal Shadows
Tenchu: Wrath of Heaven
Tomb Raider: Anniversary
Transformers
Tsugunai: Atonement
Twisted Metal: Black
Twisted Metal: Head On Extra Twisted Edition
Unlimited SaGa
Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria
Virtua Fighter 4: Evolution
WWE SmackDown! Here Comes the Pain
WWE SmackDown! Shut Your Mouth
WWE SmackDown! vs. Raw 2006
WWE SmackDown! vs. Raw
WWF SmackDown! Just Bring It
War of the Monsters
Warriors Orochi
Wild ARMs 3
Wild ARMs 4
Wild ARMs 5
Wild ARMs Alter Code: F
Wipeout Fusion
Wizardry
Wrath Unleashed
X-Men Legends
X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse
Xenosaga Episode I: Der Wille zur Macht
Xenosaga Episode II: Jenseits von Gut und Bose
Xenosaga Episode III: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Ys: The Ark of Napishtim
Zone of the Enders
Zone of the Enders: The 2nd Runner

PS3

Assassin's Creed
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Cross Edge
Dark Sector
Devil May Cry 4
Disgaea 3: Absence of Justice
Dragon Ball Z: Burst Limit
Dynasty Warriors 6
Dynasty Warriors 6: Empires
Enchanted Arms
Folklore
Genji: Days of the Blade
Ghostbusters
Heavenly Sword
Infamous
Little Big Planet
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots LE
Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe
NBA 2K7
Ninja Gaiden Sigma
Prince of Persia
Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools Of Destruction
Resistance: Fall of Man
Resistance 2
Rock Band
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Stranglehold
Super Star Dust HD
Timeshift
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
Untold Legends: Dark Kingdom
Valkyria Chronicles
Viking: Battle for Asgard
Virtua Fighter 5


PSP

Astonishia Story
Brave Story: New Traveler
Daxter
Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness
Disgaea 2: Dark Hero Days
DragonBall Z: Shin Budokai
Dragoneer's Aria
Jeanne D'Arc
The Legend of Heroes: A Tear of Vermillion 
The Legend of Heroes II: Prophecy of the Moonlight Witch 
Marvel Ultimate Alliance
Platypus
PoPoLoCrois
Power Stone Collection
Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters
Spectral Souls: Resurrection of the Ethereal Empires
Star Ocean: First Departure
Star Ocean: Second Evolution
Tales of Eternia
Tekken Dark Resurrection
Valhalla Knights
Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth
Wipeout Pure
Worms 2
Yggdra Union


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

continued


GameCube

Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean
Baten Kaitos Origins
Batman Vengeance
Beyond Good and Evil
Bloody Roar: Primal Fury
BMX XXX
Buffy The Vampire Slayer: Chaos Bleeds
Burnout
Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem
Evolution Worlds
Extreme G3
F-Zero GX
Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles
Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
Geist
Gladius
Ikaruga
James Bond 007: Agent Under Fire
James Bond 007: Everything or Nothing
James Bond 007: NightFire
The Legend of Zelda Collector's Edition
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time Master Quest
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Lost Kingdoms
Lost Kingdoms II
Mario Kart: Double Dash
Marvel Nemesis: Rise of the Imperfects
Mega Man X Collection
Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes
Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance
Naruto: Clash of Ninja
Naruto: Clash of Ninja 2
Pac Man vs/Pac Man World 2
Phantasy Star Online Episode I & II Plus
The Sims
Skies of Arcadia Legends
Sonic Gems Collection
Soul Claibur II
SSX: On Tour
Star Fox: Adventures
Star Fox: Assault
Summoner: A Goddess Reborn
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Smash Bros.
Tales of Symphonia
Teen Titans
Viewtiful Joe
viewtiful Joe 2
XGRA
X-Men Legends
X-Men Legends 2: Rise of Apocalypse

Gameboy Advance

Advance Guardian Heroes
Breath of Fire
Breath of Fire II
Capcom Classics Mini Mix
Castlevania Double Pack
Classic NES Series: Castlevania
DragonBall Advanced Adventure
DragonBall Z: Supersonic Warriors
Final Fantasy Adventure 
Final Fantasy I & II Dawn of Souls
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy V
Final Fantasy VI
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
Fire Emblem
Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones
Gunstar Super Heroes
The King of Fighters EX: Neo Blood
Lunar Legend
Phantasy Star Collection
River City Ransom EX
Riviera: The Promised Land
Shining Soul
Shining Soul 2
Summon Night: Swordcraft Story
Summon Night: Swordcraft Story 2
Super Dodge Ball Advance
Super Mario Advance
Super Mario Bros. Deluxe
Sword of Mana
Tactics Ogre: The Knight of Lodis
Tales of Phantasia
TMNT
X-Men: Reign of Apocalypse
Yggdra Union
Yu Yu Hakusho: Tournament Tactics

Xbox

4x4 EVO 2
Armed and Dangerous
Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance II
The Bard's Tale: Song of the Bard
Batman: Rise of Sin Tzu
Beyond Good & Evil
Black
BMX XXX
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Chaos Bleeds
Burnout 2: Point of Impact
Burnout 3: Takedown
Burnout Revenge
Conker: Live and Reloaded
Crash Nitro Kart
Crimson Sea
Crimson Skies: High Road to Adventure
Dead or Alive 3
Dead or Alive Ultimate
Dead or Alive Xtreme Beach Volleyball
Destroy All Humans
Dreamfall: The Longest Journey
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind Game of the Year Edition
ESPN NFL 2K5
ESPN NHL 2K5
Evil Dead: A Fistful of Boomstick
Fable: The Lost Chapters
Flatout
Flatout 2
Future Tactics
Galleon: Islands of Mystery
Gauntlet Dark Legacy
Grabbed By The Ghoulies
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Guilty Gear X2 Reload
Gunvalkyrie
Half Life 2
Halo 2
Halo: Combat Evolved
The Incredible Hulk: Ultimate Destruction
Indigo Prophecy
Jade Empire
Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast
Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
Justice League: Heroes
Kill.Switch
King of Fighters 02/03
King of Fighters Neo Wave
King of Fighters Maximum Impact - Maniax
Kingdom Under Fire: The Crusaders
The Lord of the Rings: The Third Age
Madden NFL 2005
Major League Baseball 2k5
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance
Max Payne
Max Payne 2
Men Of Valor
Metal Arms: Glitch in the System
Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance
Midway Arcade Treasures
Mortal Kombat: Armageddon
Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance
MVP Baseball 2005
NBA Live 2005
NCAA Football 2005
NCAA Football 07
Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit 2
Need For Speed: Underground 2
NFL Blitz 2003
NHL 2005
NHL Hitz Pro
NHL Rivals 2004
Ninja Gaiden Black
Oddworld Stranger's Wrath
Oddworld: Munch's Oddysee
Otogi 2: Immortal Warriors
Otogi: Myth of Demons
Outlaw Golf 
Outlaw Golf 2
Outlaw Golf Holiday Golf
Outlaw Golf: 9 More Holes of X-Mas
Outlaw Volleyball
Outlaw Volleyball: Red Hot
Panzer Dragoon Orta
Playboy: The Mansion
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Pricne of Persia: Warrior Within
Psychonauts
The Punisher
Quantum Redshift
Raze's Hell
Samurai Warriors
Shenmue II
Soldier of Fortune II
Soul Calibur II
Spider-Man 2
Spikeout: Battle Street
SSX Tricky
Star Trek: Shattered Universe
Star Wars: Battlefront
Star Wars: Battlefront II
Star Wars KOTOR
Star Wars KOTOR II
Sudeki
SVC Chaos: SNK vs. Capcom
Syberia
Tao Feng: Fist of the Lotus
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3: Mutant Nightmare
Tenchu: Return From Darkness
Ultimate Spider-Man
X-Men Legends
X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse
Xyanide
Yager

Xbox 360

Blue Dragon
Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway
Burnout: Revenge
Burnout Paradise
College Hoops 2k6
Conan
Crackdown
Dead or Alive 4
Dead or Alive Xtreme 2
Dynasty Warriors 5 Empires
Eternal Sonata
Fracture
Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock
Guitar Hero: Aerosmith
Guitar Hero: Metallica
Guitar Hero: World Tour
Guitar Hero 5
Halo 3
Halo 3 ODST
Kameo
Left 4 Dead
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance Gold Edition
Mass Effect
Naruto: Rise of Ninja
NBA 2K6
NCAA Football 08
NHL 2K7
Ninety Nine Nights
The Orange Box
Rock Band
Rock Band 2
Rumble Roses XX
Star Ocean: The Last Hope
Worms
WWE Smackdown Vs. Raw 2007
WWE Smackdown Vs. Raw 2008

NES

1943
Bad Dudes
Base Wars
Blaster Master
Captain Skyhawk
Castlevania
Contra
Double Dragon
Double Dragon II
Double Dribble
Dragon Warrior
Excitebike
Final Fantasy
Gradius
Gunsmoke
Ikari Warriors II
Ironsword: Wizard and Warriors II
Journey to Silius
Mega Man 4
Road Runner
Rolling Thunder
Super C
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 3
Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt
Tecmo Super Bowl
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Muntat Ninja Turtles II
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles III
Time Lord
WCW Wrestling
WWF King of the Ring
WWF Wrestlemania Challenge
Wall Street Kid

Wii

Exicte Truck
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
Heavenly Guardian
Klonoa
Mad World
Mario Kart: Wii
Muramasa: The Demon Blade
No More Heroes
Onechanbara: Bikini Zombie Slayers
Phantom Brave: We Meet Again
Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World
Ultimate Shooting Collection
Wii Sports


DS

Children of Mana
Contra 4
Disgaea DS
Final Fantasy III
Izuna 2
Legend of Kage 2
Luminous Arc
Luminous Arc 2
Lunar Dragon Song
New Super Mario Bros.
Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure
Star Fox Command
Summon Night: Twin Age
Tecmo Super Bowl: Kickoff

Genesis

Bill Walsh College Football '95
Comix Zone
Contra: Hard Corps
Desert Demolition
Golden Axe II
Madden NFL '95
Mighty Morphin Power Rangers
Monopoly
NBA Live '97
NHL '95
Power Rangers - The Movie
Risk
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Star Trek: The Next Generation
Streets of Rage
Streets of Rage 2
Streets of Rage 3
Vectorman 
Vectorman 2
WWF Raw
WWF Wrestlemania: The Arcade Game

Dreamcast

Chu Chu Rocket
Demolition Racer: No Exit
Grandia II
NFL Blitz 2000
Phantasy Star Ver. 2
Sega Bass Fishing
Soul Calibur
World Series Baseball 2k1

Saturn

Clockwork Knight
Fighting Vipers
Fighters Megamix


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh my God....OH MY GOD! Those collections are huge  I'd post my collection but I'm really not in the mood. I have a quite a few PS2 games, some PS1 games, gamecube games, Gameboy Games and some 360 games. Some are shared with my sister, so they're not all mine.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Shoot. I should also make a list of all the games that I own.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

What? No PC games?


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, here's mine:

N64: 
Banjo & Kazooie
Donkey Kong 64
Super Mario 64
(IF you count emulators, then the below ones count, too)
Mario Party
Mario Party 2
Mario Party 3
Dr. Mario
Super Smash Bros.

PC:

Left 4 Dead
Counter Strike: Source
Audiosurf
America's Army
Crossfire
Day Of Defeat: Source
Rollercoaster Tycoon 1, 2, 3
Sim Theme Park
Command & Conquer 3
Zombie Panic Source
Operation 7
Drift City
Gears Of War
Max Payne
Plants vs. Zombies

Wii:
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Resident Evil 4
Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles
Mario Kart
Wii Sports

Playstation 3:
Army Of Two
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Battlefield: Bad Company
Burnout: Paradise
Call Of Duty: World At War
DiRT 2
FEAR
Guitar Hero: World Tour
Grand Theft Auto IV
inFAMOUS
Killzone 2
Little Big Planet
Metal Gear Solid 4
Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe
Motorstorm
MX vs. ATV Unleashed
Need For Speed: Carbon
Rainbow Six: Vegas
Resident Evil 5
Resistance: Fall Of Man
Resistance 2
Saints Row 2

PSP
Madden 06
Need For Speed Underground Rivals
ATV Offroad Fury


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

tlgibson97 said:


> What? No PC games?


aside from Doom and Civilization II not really.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

PC games
- serious sam
- star wars; jedi knight: jedi academy
- prince of persia; the sands of time
- man of valor
- star wars; knights of the old republic 1
- enter the matrix
- true crime
- half-life 2
- star wars; galaxies; the total experience
- lord of the rings; return of the king
- star wars; knights of the old republic 2

PSP
- star wars; the force unleashed


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Holy ****, that's a lot games, but I'm not seeing a single Metroid title in there. Just saying  

Here's my collection:

Xbox:

Beyond Good And Evil
Black
Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30
Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood
Burnout 3: Takedown
Colin McRae Rally 2005
Crimson Skies: High Road to Revenge
Doom 3
Dreamfall: The Longest Journey
Far Cry Instincts
Fight Night Round 3
Forza Motorsport
Freedom Fighters
Grand Theft Auto 3
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Gun
Halo 2
Jade Empire
Madden 2005
Manhunt
Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance
Midnight Club 3: DUB Edition Remix
NHL 2004
Ninja Gaiden Black
Panzer Dragoon Orta
Pro Evolution Soccer 4
Psychonauts
Sid Meier's Pirates!
Sonic Mega Collection Plus
Soul Calibur 2
The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay
The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 06
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic 2

Xbox 360:

Assassin's Creed
BioShock
Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway
Call of Duty 4: Limited Edition
Dead Space
Fallout 3
Forza Motorsport 2
Gears of War
Gears of War 2
Grand Theft Auto 4
Halo 3
Mass Effect
The Orange Box
Prince of Persia
Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga

I never traded in any of my original Xbox games, but now that I'm a little strapped for cash I tend to purge my 360 collection from time to time, get rid of the games I'm not that excited about anymore. On the other hand, I'm still supplementing my Xbox collection with certain gems, like just last week I finally got Dreamfall.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

This is really too small to be a collection, it's just the games I haven't traded in. I used to trade all my games back for credit, but one day I decided to keep them instead.

Contra: Shattered Soldier
Devil May Cry
Devil May Cry 2
Devil May Cry 3: SE
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Final Fantasy X-2
Final Fantasy XII
Front Mission 4
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Kingdom Hearts
Klonoa 2
La Pucelle Tactics
Legacy of Kain: Defiance
Mega Man X Collection
Metal Gear Solid
Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance
Metal Gear Solid 3
Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence
Metal Slug 4 & 5
Odin Sphere
Onimusha 2
Onimusha 3
Resident Evil: Code Veronica X
Resident Evil 4
Rez
SNK Arcade Classics Vol. 1
Street Fighter: Anniversary Collection
Street Fighter 4
Ultimate Spider-Man
Uncharted
Williams Pinball Collection

Oh, and do any of you guys have a habit of buying games and never playing them? I did this all the time, just picking up cheap used titles on a whim. Sometimes I think I enjoyed _buying_ the games more than I did actually playing them. But since I got laid off, I won't be getting any more for quite a while, I imagine.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

OK, now lets see how sick you get when you calculate their retail value compared to their value today. I almost traded in some old games I had. I decided against it. Even if I never play them again it wasnt worth getting rid of them for a couple dollars.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's my collection:

pokemon gold

and that's is it:b i used to have a psp but i got mugged of my precious games:um


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW that is a lot of games...

Not all of these are actually mine but they're currently here in the apartment and I have access to them...there are more but these are the ones I liked and that come to mind, though I've long finished with most of them.

PC: Unfortuantely, my current laptop probably isn't able to handle most of these:

Age of Empires 2 and 3
Diablo 2 and Expansion
Civilization 4
Freelancer
Keepsake
Myst 4 Revelations
Neverwinter Nights
Oblivion (Haven't had a chance to play this yet)
Return to Mysterious Island
Rise of Nations
Secret Files: Tunguska
Sim City 4
Star Wars - Jedi Knights 2
Star Wars - Jedi Academy
Star Wars - KOTOR I & 2
SWAT 4
Terror Strike
The Longest Journey & Dreamfall
The Sims 2

PS2:

Baldur's Gate - Dark Alliance
Champions of Norrath & Return(?) To Arms
Dynasty Warriors 4 and Legends
Final Fantasy 12
God of War 1 & 2
Katamari Damacy & We Love Katamari
Metal Gear Solid 3
Project Eden
SSX 3 & 4
Star Wars Battlefront 1 & 2
The Red Star

I try to buy used whenever possible, and if I don't like a game, usually I return it - but generally I only buy it if I'm pretty sure I'll like it, after playing demos or reading reviews (or if its part of a series that I like).


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

PC:

Aliens vs Predator 2
Warcraft 3
Starcraft + Expansions
Baldur's Gate 2
Hexen 2
Heretic 2
Myst 3
Deus Ex: GOTY
Systemshock 2
The Elderscroll 3: Morrowind+expansions

PS2:

Final Fantasy VIII
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy Tactics

Snes:

Super Metroid
Super Ghouls n Ghost
Super Mario World
Super Punchout
Super Double Dragon
Battletoads in Battlemaniacs
Death and Return of superman
Spiderman Maximum Carnage
Castlevania IV
Sky Blazer

Nes:

Dragon Warrior
Final Fantasy
Metroid
Mario 3
Mario Brothers
Catstlevania
Castlevania: Simon's Quest
Pro Wrestling
Life Force
Contra

I think i've got more nes and snes games, but they're in storage at mom's place.
I play them on emulators anyway


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Playstation:

Final Fantasy Chronicles
Final Fantasy 7
Final Fantasy 8
Final Fantasy 9
Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure
Xenogears
Chocobo Racing
Chrono Cross


Playstation 2:

Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria
Final Fantasy 12
Rogue Galaxy
Okami
Kingdom Hearts
Kingdom Hearts 2
Kingdom Hearts RE: Chain of Memories
Ico 
Shadow of the Colossus


Gamecube:

Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean
Super Monkey Ball
Super Smash Brothers Melee
Legend of Zelda: Collectors Edition
Legend of Zelda: Master Quest


Wii:

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Animal Crossing: City Folk


Nintendo 64:

Legend of Zelda: Majoras Mask
Pokemon Colosseum
Harvest Moon 64



There's so many more, maybe I'll list them later.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

NES:
Adventure Island II
Bases Loaded
Bubble Bobble
California Games
Championship Bowling
Dr. Mario
Jordan vs. Bird: One On One
Major League Baseball
Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!
Pinbot
Silver Surfer
Super Mario Bros. / Duck Hunt
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 3
Super Sprint
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II: The Arcade Game
Tetris
The Bugs Bunny Birthday Blowout
The Fantastic Adventures of Dizzy
The Legend of Zelda 

PS:
Bust-A-Move 4
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
Cool Boarders 2
Crash Bandicoot
Crash Bandicoot 2: Cortex Strikes Back
Dragon Ball GT: Final Bout
Dragon Ball Z: Idainaru Dragon Ball Densetsu
Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Battle 22
Einhander
ESPN Extreme Games
Final Fantasy Anthology
Final Fantasy Collection
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy Origins
Genso Suiko Gaiden Vol. 1: Harmonia no Kenshi
Genso Suiko Gaiden Vol. 2: Crystal Valley no Kettou
Gran Turismo
Gran Turismo 2
Grind Session
Hot Shots Golf 2
Initial D
Intelligent Qube
Knockout Kings 2000
Loaded
Madden NFL 2002
Madden NFL 2003
Madden NFL 97
Marvel vs. Capcom: Clash of Super Heroes
Metal Gear Solid
MLB 2005
Myst
NBA Jam Extreme
NBA Live 2002
NBA Live 98
NBA Shootout '97
NCAA March Madness 2001
NFL Blitz 2000
NFL GameDay 98
NHL '98
NHL 2001
PaRappa the Rapper
Persona 2: Eternal Punishment
Persona 2: Innocent Sin
Resident Evil
Resident Evil 2: Dual Shock Edition
Resident Evil 3: Nemesis
Revelations: Persona
Spyro the Dragon
Suikoden
Suikoden II
Tekken 3
The Dukes of Hazzard: Racing for Home
Tomb Raider
Tomba!
Triple Play 2001
Triple Play 98
Triple Play Baseball
Twisted Metal III
X-Men vs. Street Fighter 

PS2:
Call of Duty 3
Dirge of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2
Fantastic 4
Final Fantasy X
God of War
Gran Turismo 3: A-Spec
Gran Turismo 4
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Guitar Hero II
Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock
Madden NFL 08
Madden NFL 2002
Madden NFL 2003
Madden NFL 2005
Manhunt
Marvel vs. Capcom 2
Max Payne
MVP Baseball 2004
MVP Baseball 2005
Namco Museum 50th Anniversary
NBA Live 08
NBA Live 2004
NBA Live 2005
NFL 2K3
NHL 07
NHL 2001
NHL 2002
Pride FC
Resident Evil 4
Resident Evil Code: Veronica X
Rock Band
Shaun Palmer's Pro Snowboarder
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3
Suikoden III
Suikoden IV
Summoner
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2002
Tokyo Xtreme Racer: Zero
Unreal Tournament
World Rally Championship
WWE SmackDown! Shut Your Mouth
X-Squad 

XBOX360:
Kung Fu Panda
Lego Indiana Jones: The Original Adventures
UFC 2009 Undisputed 

I had sega genesis and sega game gear... don't know what happened to the systems and the games.


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

Tristram said:


> Holy ****, that's a lot games, but I'm not seeing a single Metroid title in there. Just saying





shadowmask said:


> Oh, and do any of you guys have a habit of buying games and never playing them? I did this all the time, just picking up cheap used titles on a whim. Sometimes I think I enjoyed buying the games more than I did actually playing them. But since I got laid off, I won't be getting any more for quite a while, I imagine.





tlgibson97 said:


> OK, now lets see how sick you get when you calculate their retail value compared to their value today. I almost traded in some old games I had. I decided against it. Even if I never play them again it wasnt worth getting rid of them for a couple dollars.


I plan on buying the Metroid trilogy for the Wii.

I play many of the games I buy, but there are also many that I have purchased that I have not played or even opened yet, but I plan to work my way through them.

I wouldn't get sick at all over it, I know my collection is worth more than I paid for it. Just an example some of my games I only paid a few dollars for but they sell online for more than ten times what I paid.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Over the years I've had quite a few video games, on many different consoles, but I'm like the opposite of a hoarder and I like to get rid of **** I don't use anymore.

Currently I have an XBOX 360 with -

Fable 2
Gears of War
Modern Warfare
Assassin's Creed
Bioshock
Oblivion
GTA4
Mass Effect

Metal Gear 1-3 despite having sold my PS2 a long time ago. They're my babies.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Infexxion said:


> Well, here's mine:
> 
> Playstation 3:
> Army Of Two
> ...


Do you play Killzone online?


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Continuing my list from before -



Playstation 2:

Guitar Hero: Legends of Rock
Dance Dance Revolution



Nintendo 64:

Pokemon Snap
Mario Tennis
Dr. Mario 64


GameCube:

Super Mario Sunshine
Animal Crossing


SNES:

Batman Forever
Daffy Duck: The Marvin Missions
Kirby Super Star
Toy Story
Donkey Kong Country
Donkey Kong Country 2
Donkey Kong Country 3
Dragon: The Bruce Lee Story
Pac-man 2: The New Adventures
Cool Spot
Super Mario World
Yoshi's Island
Super Mario Kart
Scooby-Doo Mystery
Super Metroid
Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Tetris Attack
Paper Boy 2
Super Mario All-Stars
Revolution X-Music is the Weapon
The Jungle Book
Stunt Race FX
NCAA Basketball
Harvest Moon
Barbie Super Model
Killer Instinct
Super Game Boy


All Game Boy Games:

Toy Story 2
Super Mario Land
Harry Potter
Pokemon Blue, Red, Yellow, Gold, Silver
Game and Watch Gallery
The Power Puff Girls: Battle Him and Townsville Green
Pokemon Trading Card Game
Harvest Moon 2
Harvest Moon 3
Frogger
Shrek
Super Mario Land 2
Scooby-Doo Creep Capers
Alice in Wonderland
Game and Watch Gallery 2
Tony Hawks Pro Skater 2
Final Fantasy Adventure
Pokemon Fire Red
Pokemon Emerald
Midnight Clib
Namco Museum
Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories


There's probably a few I'm missing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

PC:

Unreal Gold
Unreal Tournament ('99/2k4/3)
Elder Scrolls (Morrowind/Oblivion)
Turok
Two Worlds
Diablo 1 & 2
Dungeon Siege 1 & 2


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

I forgot to add Killzone 2 to my collection when I made this.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

^ Do YOU play Killzone 2 online? haha, I'm obsessed.. I usually play a couple of hours a day.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Genelle said:


> Do you play Killzone online?


Occasionally. My PSN is vault2008 if you wanna play sometime.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

PC:
Diablo I and II
Grim Fandango

I have played other games but these are the only 2 I own.

Grim Fandango is hilarious by the way. Here's an intro. video.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Genelle said:


> ^ Do YOU play Killzone 2 online? haha, I'm obsessed.. I usually play a couple of hours a day.


Does Killzone 2 exist for PS2? What do you have, I can't remember...


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

*Wii:*
Super smash bros (brawl)?
Guitar hero 3
Mario party (forget which number, maybe 8)
Metal Slug anthology 
Mario strikers
Mario Galaxy
Mario Kart
Zelda: Twilight Princess

*Xbox 360:*

Halo 3
CoD 4
Guitar hero 2
Guitar hero 4
Guitar hero 5
Rock band
Street Fighter 4
Fable 2
UFC undisputed 2009
Assassins creed
Mirrors edge
Orange box
Fifa world cup 2006

PC:
WoW 
Heroes of Newerth (beta)
Counter-strike 1.6

All I play pretty much though is WoW, and guitar hero, and heroes of newerth


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

Genelle said:


> ^ Do YOU play Killzone 2 online? haha, I'm obsessed.. I usually play a couple of hours a day.


I've never tried Killzone or any other PS3 game online, I'm willing to try but I don't currently have a headset for my PS3.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Does Killzone 2 exist for PS2? What do you have, I can't remember...


I have a ps3 



addictedtochaos said:


> I've never tried Killzone or any other PS3 game online, I'm willing to try but I don't currently have a headset for my PS3.


I don't have a headset either, but it's good fun playing online


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Genelle said:


> I have a ps3


So I couldn't play against you if I had the game?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

N64:

Donkey Kong 64
Mario Kart 64
James Bond 007
Starfox
Yoshi's Story
Mario Golf

I know you are all in awe of my extensive up-to-date video game collection. Just take a minute to let it soak in guys. Pace yourselves.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> N64:
> 
> Donkey Kong 64
> Mario Kart 64
> ...


man, you're missing the two of the best N64 games...Conker's Bad Fur Day and Mario 64

here, let the mighty poo prove me right.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> So I couldn't play against you if I had the game?


Not unless you had a ps3


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

The only game I pay for on PC is Guild Wars. Ohp.

For PS3, I have (off the top of my head)...

Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed II
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
Bioshock
Bioshock 2
Dead Island
God of War
God of War II
God of War III
Infamous
L.A. Noire
Little Big Planet
Little Big Planet 2
Mortal Kombat
Prince of Persia (2008)
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands
Prototype (I want the second one, argh.)
Skyrim
Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus
Sly 2: Band of Thieves
Sly 3: Honor Among Thieves
Tomb Raider: Anniversary
Tomb Raider: Legend
Tomb Raider: Underworld
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
Uncharted 2
Uncharted 3

I'll update this, sometime....

I am missing so many games I _need_.
Must. Get. Job.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

Armies of Exigo
Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed II
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood - Auditore edition
Assassin's Creed Revelations
Beyond Divinity
Broken Sword: The Shadow of the Templars
Broken Sword: The Smoking Mirror
Broken Sword: The Sleeping Dragon
Crusaders thy Kingdom come
Dante's Inferno
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic
Disciples II Gold edition
Divinity II The Dragon Knight saga
Dragon Age Origins+Awakening expansion pack
Dragon Age II
Drakensang
God of War: Ghost of Sparta
Godzilla Unleashed
Gothic II
Gothic III
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire psp
Heroes of Might and Magic III Complete
Heroes of Might and Magic IV Complete
Heroes of Might and Magic V Complete
Invizimals
King Arthur The Role playing Wargame Collection(Game + all DLC's)
Kings Bounty the legend
Knight of the Temple infernal crusade
Knight Shift
Kohan II
Legacy of Kain : Defiance
Legacy of Kain : Soul Reaver II
Lord of Arcana Slayer edition
Mage Knight Apocalypse
Medieval II Total War + Kingdoms expansion
Might and Magic Heroes VI
Might and Magic VIII
Might and Magic IX
Mount and Blade With Fire and Sword
Neverwinter Nights + All Expansions
Neverwinter Nights II
Prince of Persia The Sands of Time
Prince of Persia Warrior Within+Revelations(WW psp version)
Prince of Persia Two Thrones+Rival Swords(TT psp version)
Prince of Persia The Forgotten Sands psp
Risen
Sea Monsters
Stronghold
Stronghold II
Stronghold Crusader+Extrem
Stronghold Legends
The Chronicles of Narnia The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe
The Da Vinci Code
The Elder Scrolls Oblivion
The Witcher Enhanced Edition
The Witcher 2 Improved/Premium Edition
Torchlight
Trine
Warcraft III Reign of Chaos+The Frozen Throne
XII Century Death or Glory


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

*Nintendo 64:*
Pokémon Stadium

*Gameboy Pocket/Colour:*
Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone
Pokémon Gold
Pokémon Pinball
Pokémon Red
Pokémon Silver
Pokémon Yellow
Pokémon Trading Card Game
Yu-Gi-Oh! Dark Duel Stories

*Gameboy Advance*
Batman: Rise of Sin Tzu
Beyblade G-Revolution
Beyblade V-Force
Crash Bandicoot Fusion
Digimon Battle Spirit 2
Dragonball Z: Taiketsu
Dragonball Z: The Legacy of Goku
Dragonball Z: The Legacy of Goku II
Pokémon Chaos Black
Pokémon Emerald
Pokémon Red
Pokémon Ruby
Pokémon Sapphire
Spyro 2: Season of Flame
Star Wars Episode IV
Yu-Yu Hakusho: Tournament Tactics

*Gamecube*
Batman: Rise of Sin Tzu
Beyblade V-Force: Super Tournament Battle
Dragonball Z: Budokai
Fantastic 4
Metroid Prime
Pokémon Box
Pokémon Colosseum
Rayman 3: Hoodlum Havoc
Sonic Heroes
Super Smash Bros Melee

*Nintendo DS/3DS*
Full Metal Alchemist: Duel Sympathy
Kid Icarus: Uprising
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Nintendogs
Pokémon Black
Pokémon Diamond
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Recue Team
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky
Pokémon Pearl
Pokémon Platinum
Pokémon Ranger: Shadows of Almia
Pokémon White
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Transformers: Decepticons

*Nintendo Wii*
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: The Crystal Bearers
Metroid: Other M
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
Pokémon Battle Revolution
Samurai Warriors: Katana
Sonic and the Sacred Rings
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen

*XBox*
Enter the Matrix

*XBox 360*
Assassins Creed II
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Blaz Blue: Calamity Trigger
Catherine
Devil May Cry 4
Fable II
Fable III
Halo Reach
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1
The Last Remnant
Medal of Honor
N3: Nighty-Nine Nights
Venetica

*Playstation*
Alien Trilogy
Beyblade
Croc: Legend of the Gobbos
Crash Bandicoot
Crash Bandicoot 2: Cortex Strikes Back
Crash Bash
Crash Team Racing
Digimon Rumble Arena
Digimon World
Dragonball: Final Bout x2
Dragonball Z: Ultimate Battle 22
Rayman
Rayman 2: The Great Escape
Resident Evil 2
Spyro the Dragon
Spyro 2: Gateway to Glimmer
Spyro: Year of the Dragon
Tomb Raider
Warpath Jurassic Park
X-Men: Battle Academy 2
Yu-Gi-Oh!: Forbidden Memories

*Playstation 2*
Chaos Legion
Crash of the Titans
Devil May Cry
Devil May Cry 2
Devil May Cry 3: Dante's Awakening
Dragonball Z: Budokai 2
Dragonball Z: Budokai 3
Dynasty Warriors 2
Dynasty Warriors 4: Empires
Dynasty Warriors 5: Xtreme Legends
Final Fantasy VII: Dirge of Cerberus
Final Fantasy X
Gungrave
Hello Kitty: Roller Rescue
Kessen II
Kingdom Hearts
The Legend of Spyro: A New Beginning
The Legend of Spyro: The Eternal Night
Naruto: Ultimate Ninja
Persona 4
Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
Rayman Revolution
Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity
Soulcalibur II
Spider-Man: Friend or Foe
Spyro: A Hero's Tail
Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly
Star Wars Battlefront
Transformers
Ultimate Spider-Man

*Playstation Portable*
Dragonball Z: Shin Budokai
Justice League Heroes
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Sonic Rivals

*Playstation 3*
Dark Souls

*PC*
Fable
Rayman 2: The Great Escape

That's about it, I guess. *needs to keep this in order to update when she gets new games*


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

My house is too untidy for me to find them all :/ I really don't know how you manage it.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

rweezer36 said:


> Conker has not aged well at all. I loved playing the multiplayer when I was like 13.


That's interesting, actually. I've found that Conker manages to remain a lot more fun than most platform games of the N64/PS era. The game that really seems rusty to me these days, though, is the original Banjo-Kazooie. It's like a stiffer, more confusing version of Super Mario 64.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

*PC*
Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
Star Wars: The Old Republic

*PS3*
Conflict: Desert Storm II
Heavy Rain
inFamous
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
Splinter Cell
Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory

*Xbox 360*
Alan Wake
Assassin's Creed Revelations
Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY
Batman: Arkham City
Battlefield 3
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Call of Duty: Black Ops
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Fallout 3 GOTY
Final Fantasy XIII-2
Halo: Reach
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Mass Effect 3
Metal Gear Solid HD Collection
Mortal Kombat
Red Dead Redemption
Resident Evil 4
Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City
Resonance of Fate
The Amazing Spider-Man
Spider-Man: Shattered Dimensions
Splinter Cell (Xbox)
Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow (Xbox)
Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory (Xbox and Xbox 360)
Splinter Cell: Conviction
Splinter Cell: Double Agent
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's: Decade Duels


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My modern & vintage PC game collection (with my Nintendo DS games for good measure)


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

PC
♦Doom (1, 2, 3, and Final Doom)
♦Heretic
♦Hexen
♦Strife
♦ProjectX (which is basically a source port for Forsaken)
♦Fate
♦Minecraft
♦Quake
♦Quake II
♦LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga

Super Nintendo
♦Ms. Pac-Man
♦Chrono Trigger
♦Super Mario RPG
♦Super Mario All-Stars
♦Street Fighter 2
♦Buster Busts Loose
♦Mighty Morphin Power Rangers: The Movie
♦Primal Rage
♦Donkey Kong Country
♦Killer Instinct
♦Doom
♦Spider-Man
♦T2: The Arcade Game

Sega Saturn
♦Doom (I don't even own a Sega Saturn, I just found it for $1.25)

Sega Dreamcast
♦NBA Showtime (I don't own a Dreamcast either; my cousin gave it to me while he cleared out and moved)

N64
♦Mortal Kombat 4
♦Mario Party 3
♦Hexen
♦Forsaken
♦Rayman 2
♦Pokemon Stadium
♦Pokemon Stadium 2 (it doesn't work and just sits there and mocks me with its colors)
♦Super Mario 64
♦Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
♦Donkey Kong 64
♦Bomberman 64
♦Perfect Dark
♦Star Wars: Episode I Racer
♦Mario Kart 64

Gameboy/Gameboy Color
♦Megaman: Dr. Wily's Revenge
♦Mortal Kombat II
♦Pokemon Crystal (my brother has Gold)
♦Pokemon Red (my brother has Blue)
♦Killer Instinct
♦Megaman X-Treme
♦Super Mario Land 2: Six Golden Coins
♦Paperboy
♦Burgertime
♦Tetris (my brother and I each have a copy somehow)
♦Metroid II: Return of Samus
♦Gameboy Camera (it has games included, so I guess it counts)
♦Mickey's Racing Adventure
♦LEGO Alpha Team

PS1
♦Pong
♦Forsaken
♦Bloody Roar 2
♦Doom (Longbox Edition)
♦Star Wars Episode I:The Phantom Menace

PS2 (only the discs I actually use. I have about 20 others that I don't really care for.)
♦Grand Theft Auto III (It's scratched, so I never played it)
♦Mortal Kombat Deception Premium Pack (includes MKD and another disc with Character Bios and the first Mortal Kombat)
♦Dragon Z Budokai
♦Marvel Nemesis

I'll usually only play SNES and PC, and Gameboy outside of home.


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

Updated:

PS1:
007: Tomorrow Never Dies
Activision Classics
Alundra
Alundra 2
Arc the Lad Collection
Battle Arena Toshinden
Battle Arena Toshinden 2
Beyond the Beyond
Blaster Master: Blasting Again
Bomberman World
Brave Fencer Musashi
Breath of Fire III
Breath of Fire IV
Brigandine
Bushido Blade
Bushido Blade 2
Cardinal Syn
Castlevania Chronicles
Chrono Cross
Crash Bandicoot
Crash Bandicoot 2: Cortex Strikes Back
Crash Bandicoot 3: Warped
Crash Team Racing
Darkstone
Dead or Alive
Descent
Dragon Ball GT Final Bout
Dragon Warrior VII
Driver
Driver 2
Dynasty Warriors
Ehrgeiz
Einhander
Elemental Gearbolt
Eternal Eyes
Felony 11-79
Final Fantasy Anthology
Final Fantasy Chronicles
Final Fantasy IX
Final Fantasy Origins
Final Fantasy Tactics
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Front Mission 3
Grandia
Guilty Gear
Hoshigami: Ruining Blue Earth
Intelligent Qube
Inuyasha: A Feudal Fairy Tale
Jade Cocoon: Story of Tamamayu
Jeopardy!
Jeopardy! 2nd Edition
Jersey Devil
Jet Moto
Jet Moto 2
Jet Moto 3
Kartia
Koudelka
The Legend of Dragoon
Legend of Legaia
Legend of Mana
Lunar 2: Eternal Blue Complete
Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete
MediEvil
MediEvil 2
Mega Man Legends
Mega Man Legends 2
Metal Gear Solid
Midway Presents Arcade's Greatest Hits: The Atari Collection 1
MLB 2000
Mortal Kombat 4
Mortal Kombat Trilogy
Oddworld: Abe's Exoddus
Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee
Omega Boost
Pandemonium
Pandemoniem 2
Parasite Eve
Peak Performance
Persona
Persona 2: Eternal Punishment
Rayman
Rayman 2
Raystorm
Rhapsody: A Muscial Adventure
SaGa Frontier
SaGa Frontier II
Silent Bomber
Silhouette Mirage
Sol Divide
Soul Blade
Soul of the Samurai
Spider-Man
Spyro the Dragon
Star Gladiator
Star Ocean: The Second Story
Star Wars Episode I: Jedi Power Battles
Street Fighter Alpha 3
Suikoden
Suikoden II
Tail Concerto
Tales of Destiny
Tales of Destiny II
Tekken
Tekken 2
Tekken 3
Tenchu 2: Birth of the Stealth Assassins
Tenchu: Stealth Assassins
Thousand Arms
Threads of Fate
Tobal No. 1
Trap Gunner
Twisted Metal
Twisted Metal 2
Twisted Metal 3
Twisted Metal 4
The Unholy War
Vagrant Story
Valkyrie Profile
Vandal Hearts
Vanguard Bandits
WWF: Smackdown! 2: Know Your Role
Warhammer: Shadow of the Horned Rat
Warhawk
Wild ARMs
Wild ARMs 2
Wipeout
Wipeout 3
Wipeout XL
Xenogears

PlayStation 2: 

.hack//G.U. Vol. 1:Rebirth
.hack//G.U. Vol. 2:Reminisce
.hack//G.U. Vol. 3:Redemption
.hack//Infection Part 1
.hack//Mutation Part 2
.hack//Outbreak Part 3
.hack//Outbreak Part 4
Alias
Alien Hominid
Alter Echo
Arc the Lad: End of Darkness
Arc the Lad: Twilight of the Spirits
Arcana Heart
Ar tonelico: Melody of Elemia
Ar toenelico II
Art of Fighting Anthology
Atari Anthology
Atelier Iris 2: The Azoth of Destiny
Atelier Iris 3: Grand Phantasm
Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana
Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance
Baroque
Beat Down: Fists of Vengeance
Beyond Good & Evil
BloodRayne
BloodRayne 2
Bloody Roar 4
Buffy The Vampire Slayer: Chaos Bleeds
Bujingai: The Forsaken City
Burnout Dominator
Buzz: The Mega Quiz
Buzz: Hollywood Quiz
Capcom Classics Collection
Capcom Fighting Evolution
Capcom vs. SNK 2: Mark of the Millennium 2001
Castle Shikigami 2
Castlevania: Curse of Darkness
Castlevania: Lament of Innocence
Champions of Norrath: Realms of Everquest
Champions: Return to Amrs
Chaos Legion
Chaos Wars
ChoroQ
Contra: Shattered Soldier
Crash Bandicoot: The Wrath of Cortex
Crash Tag Team Racing
Crimson Sea 2
Crimson Tears
Cy Girls
DOA2: Hardcore
Dark Cloud
Dark Cloud 2
Defender
Devil Kings
Devil May Cry
Devil May Cry 3: Dante's Awakening Special Editon
Disgaea: Hour of Darkness
Disgaea 2 Cursed Memories
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai 2
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai 3
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3
Dragon Ball Z: Sagas
Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King
Drakan: The Ancients' Gates
Drakengard
Drakengard 2
Dual Hearts
Dynasty Warriors 3
Dynasty Warriors 3: Xtreme Legends
Dynasty Warriors 4
Dynasty Warriors 5
Dynarty Warriors 6
Ephermeral Fantasia
Eternal Poison
Evil Dead: Regeneration
Fantavision
Fatal Fury Battle Archives vol 1
Fatal Fury Battle Archives vol 2
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy X-2
Final Fantasy XII
Forever Kingdom
Forgotten Realms: Demon Stone
Frequency
Front Mission 4
Fullmetal Alchemist 2: Curse of the Crimson Elixir
Fullmetal Alchemist and the Broken Angel
Galerians: ASH
Genji: Dawn of the Samurai
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex
Gladius
God Hand
God of War
God of War II
Grand Theft Auto III
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Grandia II
Grandia III
Grandia Xtreme
Grim Grimoire
Growlanser: Generations Deluxe Pack
Growlanser: Heritage of War
Guilty Gear X
Guilty Gear X2 
Gungrave
Gungrave: overdose
GunGriffon Blaze
Ico
Indiana Jones and the Emperor's Tomb
Indigo Prophecy
Inuyasha: Feudal Combat
Inuyasha: The Secret of the Cursed Mask
Jade Cocoon 2
Jak 3
Jak II
Jak X: Combat Racing
Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy
James Cameron's Dark Angel
Kessen
Kessen II
Killzone
Kinetica
King of Fighters 2000/2001
King of Fighters 2006
King of Fighters: Maximum Impact
King of Fighters XI
King of Fighters Orochi Saga
Kingdom Hearts
Kingdom Hearts II
Klonoa 2: Lunatea's Veil
Kya: Dark Lineage
L.A. Rush
La Pucelle: Tactics
Lara Croft: Tomb Raider Legend
Legacy of Kain: Blood Omen 2
Legacy of Kain: Defiance
Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver 2
Legaia 2: Deul Saga
Lego Batman
Lego Star Wars
Lego Star Wars: The Original Trilogy
Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
Lupin the 3rd: Treasure of the Sorcerer King
MVP Baseball 2003
Madden NFL 2003
Madden NFL 07
Madden NFL 2011
Magna Carta: Tears of Blood
Makai Kingdom: Chronicles of the Sacred Tome
Mana Khemia: Alchemists of Al-Revis
Mana Khemia 2: Fall of Alchemy
The Mark of Kri
Marvel vs. Capcom 2
Marvel Ultimate Alliance
Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2
Maximo: Army of Zin
Maximo: Ghosts to Glory
Mega Man Anniversary Collection
Mega Man X8
Mega Man X: Command Mission
Mega Man X Collection
Mercenaries
Metal Arms: Glitch in the System
Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty
Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance
Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistance
Metal Saga
Metal Slug Anthology
Midway Arcade Treasures 2
Midway Arcade Treasures 3
Mortal Kombat: Deception
Mortal Kombat: Shaolin Monks
Motor Storm: Arctic Edge
Musashi Samurai Legend
Naruto Ultimate Ninja
Naruto: Uzumaki Chronicles
Naruto: Uzumaki Chronicles 2
NCAA Football 11
NeoGeo Battle Coliseum
Nightmare of Druaga
Nightshade
NHL 2002
NHL 2003
Odin Sphere
Okami
Oni
Onimusha 2
Onimusha 3
Onimusha: Dawn of Dreams
Orphen: Scion of Sorcery
Outlaw Tennis
Phantasy Star Universe
Phantasy Star Universe: Ambitions of Illuminous
Phantom Brave
Portal Runner
Powerdrome 
Primal
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
Project Eden
R-Type Final
RPG Maker 3
Radiata Stories
Ratchet & Clank
Ratchet & Clank: Going Commando
Ratchet & Clank: Size Matters
Ratchet & Clank: Up Your Arsenal
Ratchet: Deadlocked
Red Faction
Red Faction II
Red Ninja: End of Honor
The Red Star
Rise of the Kasai
Rogue Galaxy
Rogue Trooper
Rumble Roses
Rygar: The Legendary Adventure
Sakura Wars: So Long My Love
Samurai Western
Samurai Shodown Anthology
Savage Skies
Secret Agent Clank
Sega Genesis Collection
Seven Samurai 20XX
Shadow Hearts
Shadow Hearts: Covenant
Shadow Hearts: From the New World
Shadow of the Colossus
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner 2
Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga
Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2
Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3: FES
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4
Shining Force Neo
Shining Force EXA
Shining Tears
Silpheed: The Lost Planet
The Simpsons: Hit & Run
SkyGunner
Sly 2: Band of Thieves
Sly 3: Honor Among Thieves
Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus
Sonic Heroes
Sonic Mega Collection Plus
Soul Calibur II
Soul Calibur III
Soul Nomad: and the World Eaters
Spartan: Total Warrior
Spider-Man: Web of Shadows
Spy Hunter
Spy Hunter 2
Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
Steambot Chronicles
Stella Deus: The Gate of Eternity
Stretch Panic
Street Fighter Alpha Anthology
Street Fighter Anniversary Collection
Street Fighter EX 3
Suikoden III
Suikoden IV
Suikoden Tactics
Suikoden V
Summer Heat Beach Volleyball
Summoner 
Summoner 2
Syphon Filter: Dark Mirror
Tales of the Abyss
Tales of Legendia
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2: Battle Nexus
Tekken 4
Tekken 5
Tekken Tag Tournament
Tenchu: Fatal Shadows
Tenchu: Wrath of Heaven
Tomb Raider: Anniversary
Tomb Raider: Underworld
Transformers
Tsugunai: Atonement
Twisted Metal: Black
Twisted Metal: Head On Extra Twisted Edition
Unlimited SaGa
Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria
Virtua Fighter 4: Evolution
WWE All-Stars
WWE SmackDown! Here Comes the Pain
WWE SmackDown! Shut Your Mouth
WWE SmackDown! vs. Raw 2006
WWE SmackDown! vs. Raw
WWF SmackDown! Just Bring It
War of the Monsters
Warriors Orochi
Warriors Orochi 2
Wild ARMs 3
Wild ARMs 4
Wild ARMs 5
Wild ARMs Alter Code: F
Wipeout Fusion
Wizardry
Wrath Unleashed
X-Men Legends
X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse
Xenosaga Episode I: Der Wille zur Macht
Xenosaga Episode II: Jenseits von Gut und Bose
Xenosaga Episode III: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Yakuza
Yakuza 2
Ys: The Ark of Napishtim
Yu Yu Hakusho: Dark Tournament
Zone of the Enders
Zone of the Enders: The 2nd Runner


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

continued:

PS3:

3D Dot Game Heroes
Assassin's Creed
Atelier Rorona: Alchemits of Arland
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Bayonetta
call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow
Cross Edge
Dante's Inferno
Dark Sector
Dark Void
Devil May Cry 4
Disgaea 3: Absence of Justice
Disgaea 4: A Promise Unfoegotten
Dragon Ball: Raging Blast
Dragon Ball Z: Burst Limit
Dynasty Warriors 6
Dynasty Warriors 6: Empires
Enchanted Arms
Enslaved: Odyssey to the West
Final Fantasy XIII
Final Fantasy XIII-2
Folklore
Genji: Days of the Blade
Ghostbusters
God of War Origins Collection
God of War Saga
Guitar Hero III
Guitar Hero: Metallica
Heavenly Sword
Hyperdimension Neptunia
Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk 2
Infamous
Infamous 2
Jak and Daxter Collection
Killzone 2 
Killzone 3
Knights Contract
Last Rebellion
Little Big Planet
Majin and the Forsaken Kingdom
Marvel Ultimate Alliance
Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2
Marvel vs. Capcom 3: Fate of Two Worlds: Special Edition
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots LE
ModNation Racers
Mortal Kombat
Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2
NBA 2K7
NHL 10
NHL 11
NHL 12
Nier
Ninja Gaiden Sigma
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2
Prince of Persia
Ratchet and Clank: HD Collection
Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools Of Destruction
Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time
Resistance: Fall of Man
Resistance 2
Resonance of Fate
Rock Band
Rock Band 2
Rock Band 3
Rock Band: Beatles
Sonic's Ultimate Genesis Collection
Soul Calibur IV
Soul Calibur v Collector's Edition
Star Ocean: The Last Hope International
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II
Stranglehold
Super Star Dust HD
Tekken 6
Tekken Hybrid
Timeshift
Trinity: Souls of Zill O'll
Trinity Universe
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
Untold Legends: Dark Kingdom
Valkyria Chronicles
Venetica
Viking: Battle for Asgard
Virtua Fighter 5
White Knight Chronciles: International Edition
WWE Smackdown vs. Raw 2008
WWE Smackdown vs. Raw 2010

PSP:

Alien Syndrome
Astonishia Story
Blazing Souls: Accelate 
Brave Story: New Traveler
Castlevania: The Dracula X Chronicles
Crimson Gem Saga
Daxter
Dead or Alive Paradise
Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness
Disgaea 2: Dark Hero Days
Disgaea Infinite
Dragon Ball: Evolution
Dragon Ball Z: Shin Budokai
Dragoneer's Aria
Final Fantasy
Final Fantasy II
Final Fantasy Tactics: The War of the Lions
Final Fantasy VII: Crisis Core
Ghostbusters
Growlanser: Wayfarer of Time
Gungnir
Hammerin' Hero
Hexyz Force
Jeanne D'Arc
Kingdom of Paradise
The Legend of Heroes: A Tear of Vermillion 
The Legend of Heroes II: Prophecy of the Moonlight Witch 
Lunar: Silver Star Harmony
Marvel Ultimate Alliance
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Mimana: Iyar Chronicle
Pangya: Fantasy Golf
Platypus
PoPoLoCrois
Power Stone Collection
Prinny: Can I Really Be The Hero?
Prinny 2: Dawn of Operation Panties Dood
Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona
Shin Megami Persona 2: Innocent Sin 
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3
Soul Calibur: Broken Destiny
Spectral Souls: Resurrection of the Ethereal Empires
Star Ocean: First Departure
Star Ocean: Second Evolution
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
Tales of Eternia
Tales of the World: Radiant Mythology
Tekken Dark Resurrection
Untold Legends: Brotherhood of the Blade
Untold Legends: Warriors Code
Valhalla Knights
Valkyria Chronicles II
Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth
Warriors Orochi
Warriors Orochi 2
Wipeout Pulse
Wipeout Pure
Worms 2
Yggdra Union
Ys I & II Chronicles
Ys Seven 
Ys: The Ark of Napishtim
Ys: The Oath in Felghana
Z.H.P. Unlosing Ranger vs. Darkdeath Evilman


Vita:

Disgaea 3: Absence of Detention
Mortal Kombat
Uncharted: Golden Abyss
Wipetout 2048

GameCube:

Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean
Baten Kaitos Origins
Batman Vengeance
Beyond Good and Evil
Billy Hatcher
Bloody Roar: Primal Fury
BMX XXX
Buffy The Vampire Slayer: Chaos Bleeds
Burnout
Darkened Skye
Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem
Evolution Worlds
Extreme G3
F-Zero GX
Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles
Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
Gauntlet: Dark Legacy
Geist
Gladius
Ikaruga
James Bond 007: Agent Under Fire
James Bond 007: Everything or Nothing
James Bond 007: NightFire
The Legend of Zelda Collector's Edition
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time Master Quest
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Lost Kingdoms
Lost Kingdoms II
Luigi's Mansion
Mario Kart: Double Dash
Marvel Nemesis: Rise of the Imperfects
Mega Man X Collection
Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes
Metroid Prime
Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance
Naruto: Clash of Ninja
Naruto: Clash of Ninja 2
Outlaw Golf
P.N. 03
Pac Man vs/Pac Man World 2
Phantasy Star Online Episode I & II Plus
Rave Master
The Sims
Skies of Arcadia Legends
Sonic Gems Collection
Soul Claibur II
SSX: On Tour
Star Fox: Adventures
Star Fox: Assault
Star Wars Rogue Leader: Rogue Squadron II
Star Wars Rogue Squadron III: Rebel Strike
Summoner: A Goddess Reborn
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Smash Bros.
Tales of Symphonia
Teen Titans
Viewtiful Joe
viewtiful Joe 2
XGRA
X-Men Legends
X-Men Legends 2: Rise of Apocalypse

Gameboy: (Advance and Color)

Advance Guardian Heroes
Breath of Fire
Breath of Fire II
Capcom Classics Mini Mix
Castlevania Double Pack
Classic NES Series: Castlevania
DragonBall Advanced Adventure
DragonBall Z: Supersonic Warriors
Final Fantasy Adventure 
Final Fantasy I & II Dawn of Souls
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy V
Final Fantasy VI
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
Fire Emblem
Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones
Golden Sun: The Lost Age
Gunstar Super Heroes
The King of Fighters EX: Neo Blood
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past w/the Four Swords
Lunar Legend
Phantasy Star Collection
River City Ransom EX
Riviera: The Promised Land
Shining Force: Resurrection of the Dark Dragon 
Shining Soul
Shining Soul 2
Summon Night: Swordcraft Story
Summon Night: Swordcraft Story 2
Super Dodge Ball Advance
Super Mario Advance
Super Mario Advance 4: Super Mario Bros. 3
Super Mario Bros. Deluxe
Sword of Mana
Tactics Ogre: The Knight of Lodis
Tales of Phantasia
TMNT
X-Men: Reign of Apocalypse
Yggdra Union
Yu Yu Hakusho: Spirit Detective
Yu Yu Hakusho: Tournament Tactics


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

continued: 

Xbox: 

4x4 EVO 2
Armed and Dangerous
Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance II
The Bard's Tale: Song of the Bard
Batman: Rise of Sin Tzu
Beyond Good & Evil
Black
BMX XXX
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Chaos Bleeds
Burnout 2: Point of Impact
Burnout 3: Takedown
Burnout Revenge
Conker: Live and Reloaded
Crash Nitro Kart
Crimson Sea
Crimson Skies: High Road to Adventure
Darkwatch
Dead or Alive 3
Dead or Alive Ultimate
Dead or Alive Xtreme Beach Volleyball
Destroy All Humans
Dreamfall: The Longest Journey
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind Game of the Year Edition
ESPN NFL 2K5
ESPN NHL 2K5
Evil Dead: A Fistful of Boomstick
Fable: The Lost Chapters
Flatout
Flatout 2
Future Tactics
Galleon: Islands of Mystery
Gauntlet Dark Legacy
Grabbed By The Ghoulies
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Guilty Gear X2 Reload
Gunvalkyrie
Half Life 2
Halo 2
Halo: Combat Evolved
The Incredible Hulk: Ultimate Destruction
Indigo Prophecy
Jade Empire
Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast
Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
Justice League: Heroes
Kill.Switch
King of Fighters 02/03
King of Fighters Neo Wave
King of Fighters Maximum Impact - Maniax
Kingdom Under Fire: The Crusaders
The Lord of the Rings: The Third Age
Madden NFL 2005
Major League Baseball 2k5
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance
Max Payne
Max Payne 2
Men Of Valor
Metal Arms: Glitch in the System
Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance
Midway Arcade Treasures
Mortal Kombat: Armageddon
Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance
MVP Baseball 2005
NBA Live 2005
NCAA Football 2005
NCAA Football 07
Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit 2
Need For Speed: Underground 2
NFL Blitz 2003
NHL 2005
NHL Hitz Pro
NHL Rivals 2004
Ninja Gaiden Black
Oddworld Stranger's Wrath
Oddworld: Munch's Oddysee
Otogi 2: Immortal Warriors
Otogi: Myth of Demons
Outlaw Golf 
Outlaw Golf 2
Outlaw Golf Holiday Golf
Outlaw Golf: 9 More Holes of X-Mas
Outlaw Volleyball
Outlaw Volleyball: Red Hot
Panzer Dragoon Orta
Playboy: The Mansion
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Pricne of Persia: Warrior Within
Psychonauts
The Punisher
Quantum Redshift
Raze's Hell
Samurai Warriors
Shenmue II
SNK vs. Capcom: SVC Chaos
Soldier of Fortune II
Soul Calibur II
Spider-Man 2
Spikeout: Battle Street
SSX Tricky
Star Trek: Shattered Universe
Star Wars: Battlefront
Star Wars: Battlefront II
Star Wars KOTOR
Star Wars KOTOR II
Sudeki
Syberia
Tao Feng: Fist of the Lotus
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3: Mutant Nightmare
Tenchu: Return From Darkness
Ultimate Spider-Man
X-Men Legends
X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse
Xyanide
Yager

Xbox 360: 

Afro Samurai
Assassin's Creed
Blue Dragon
Borderlands GOTY
Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway
Bullet Witch
Bulletstorm
Burnout: Revenge
Burnout Paradise
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
College Hoops 2k6
Conan
Crackdown
Crackdown 2
Crysis 2
The Cursed Crusade
Dead or Alive 4
Dead or Alive Xtreme 2
DeathSmiles
Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition
Dragon Age 2
Dynasty Warriors 5 Empires
Dynasty Warriors 6
Dynasty Warriors 6: Empires
Earth Defense Force: Insect Armageddon
El Shaddai: Ascension of the Metatron
Enchanted Arms
Enslaved: Odyssey to the West
Eternal Sonata
Fable II
Fable III
Fallout 3: GOTY
Fist of the North Star
Forza 3
Fracture
Front Mission: Evloved
Gears of War
Gears of War 2
Grand Theft Auto IV
Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock
Guitar Hero: Aerosmith
Guitar Hero: Metallica
Guitar Hero: Smash Hits
Guitar Hero: Warriors of Rock
Guitar Hero: World Tour
Guitar Hero 5
Halo 3
Halo 3 ODST
Halo Reach Legendary Edition
Hexic HD
Kameo
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning
Kung Fu Panda
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Lego Indiana Jones
Madden NFL 2008
Madden NFL 12
Madden NFL 13
Magna Carta 2
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance Gold Edition
Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Mass Effect 3
Metal Gear Solid HD Collection
Naruto: Rise of Ninja
NBA 2K6
NBA 2K11
NCAA Football 08
NCAA Football 12
NCAA Football 13
Neverdead
NHL 2K7
Ninety Nine Nights
Onechanbara: Bikini Samurai Squad
The Orange Box
Operation Darkness
Otomedius Excellent
Rage
Record of Agarest War
Red Faction: Guerilla
Rock Band
Rock Band 2
Rock Band 3
Rock Band: The Beatles
Rock Band: Lego
Rumble Roses XX
Samurai Shodown Sen
Sid Meier's Civilization Revolution
Star Ocean: The Last Hope
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed Ultimate Sith Edition
Streets of Rage 2
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Tomb Raider: Underworld
Two Worlds II
Warriors Orochi
Warriors Orochi 2
Worms
WWE Smackdown Vs. Raw 2007
WWE Smackdown Vs. Raw 2008
X-Men Origins Wolverine

NES: 

1943
Bad Dudes
Base Wars
Blaster Master
Captain Skyhawk
Castlevania
Contra
Double Dragon
Double Dragon II
Double Dribble
Dragon Warrior
Excitebike
Final Fantasy
Gradius
Gunsmoke
Ikari Warriors II
Ironsword: Wizard and Warriors II
Journey to Silius
Mega Man 4
Road Runner
Rolling Thunder
Super C
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 3
Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt
Tecmo Super Bowl
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Muntat Ninja Turtles II
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles III
Time Lord
WCW Wrestling
WWF King of the Ring
WWF Wrestlemania Challenge
Wall Street Kid

Wii: 

A Boy and His Blob
Arcade Hits Pack: Gunblade NY & L.A. Machineguns
Arc Rise Fantasia
Baroque
Castle of Shikigami III
The Conduit
Conduit 2
Disney's Epic Mickey
Donkey Kong Country Returns
DragonBall: Revenge of King Piccolo
Exicte Truck
Excitebots: Trick Racing
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
Fragile Dreams ~ Farewell Ruins of the Moon
Goldeneye 007
Gunblade NY LA Machineguns Arcade Hits Pack
Heavenly Guardian
Kirby's Epic Yarn
Klonoa
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Lost in Shadow
Mad World
Mario Kart: Wii
Metroid: Other M
Monster Hunter Tri
Muramasa: The Demon Blade
Naruto Shippuden: Dragon Blade Chronicles
NHL 2K11
NHL Slapshot
Nights
No More Heroes
No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle
Onechanbara: Bikini Zombie Slayers
Opoona
Phantom Brave: We Meet Again
Punch Out
Rayman Origins
Rune Factory: Tides of Destiny
Saint
Samurai Warriors 3
Sakura Wars: So Long My Love
Sam & Max: Beyond Space and Time
Sin & Punishment: Star Successor
Sonic Colors
Spray
Spyborgs
Super Mario Bros. Wii
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Paper Mario
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World
Tatsunoko vs. Capcom
Tournament of Legends
Ultimate Shooting Collection
Wario Land: Shake It
Wii Sports
Xenoblade: Chronicles

DS:

Atelier Annie: Alchemists of Sera Island
Black Sigil: Blade of the Exiled
Children of Mana
Chrono Trigger
Contra 4
Disgaea DS
Dragon Ball Z: Attack of the Saiyans
Dragon Ball Z: Supersonic Warriors 2
Dragon Ball: Origins
Dragon Quest IV: Chapters of the Chosen
Dragon Quest V: Hand of the Heavenly Bride
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy Tactics A2
Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light
Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon
From the Abyss
Hoshigami Remix
Insecticide
Izuna 2
Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days
Kingdom Hearts: Re:Coded
Legend of Kage 2
Looney Tunes: Duck Amuck
Luminous Arc
Luminous Arc 2
Lunar Dragon Song
Lunar Knights
Mega Man ZX
Mega Man Zx Advent
Nostalgia
New Super Mario Bros.
Radiant Historia
Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure
Rondo of Swords
Scurge: The Hive
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 2
Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey
Star Fox Command
Suikoden Tierkreis
Summon Night: Twin Age
Super Princess Peach
Tecmo Super Bowl: Kickoff
Ultimate Mortal Kombat
Valkyrie Profile: Covenant of the Plume

3DS:

Dead or Alive: Dimensions
Heroes of Ruin
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Ridge Racer
Skylanders Spryro's Adventure
Super Mario 3D Land
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy

Genesis: 

Bill Walsh College Football '95
Comix Zone
Contra: Hard Corps
Desert Demolition
Golden Axe II
Madden NFL '95
Mighty Morphin Power Rangers
Monopoly
NBA Live '97
NHL '95
Power Rangers - The Movie
Risk
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Star Trek: The Next Generation
Streets of Rage
Streets of Rage 2
Streets of Rage 3
Vectorman 
Vectorman 2
WWF Raw
WWF Wrestlemania: The Arcade Game

Dreamcast

Chu Chu Rocket
Demolition Racer: No Exit
Grandia II
NFL Blitz 2000
Phantasy Star Ver. 2
Sega Bass Fishing
Soul Calibur
World Series Baseball 2k1

Saturn

Clockwork Knight
Fighting Vipers
Fighters Megamix

there may a few that I've forgot.


----------

